# Beautiful resource for those interested in improvisation!



## Dfrankjazz (Nov 24, 2012)

This step-by-step Hal Leonard video is now free online and can open wonderful musical doors for you and yours)

Breakthrough To Improv


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I wish I had these when I was learning to improvise. Thanks for posting.


----------

